# Eheim bio mech??



## Alastair (6 Dec 2011)

Has any one or is anyone using this currently. I've just gotten a pro3e 2078, and the media pack it came with has two trays of mech pro, basically ribbed pieces of plastic tubing, bottom two trays full, then above that it has 2 litres of bio mech. I've never seen or heard of this until now. 
I just wondered if anyone uses this as when the tray is full it looks to me like it would be much more restrictive as they are flat square biscuit type things. I'm not questioning eheims media recommendation at all, but they would seem to be to me.



[/url]
And, only one tray of substrate pro too??? :0(


----------



## Alastair (6 Dec 2011)

Found an answer 

http://www.eheim.asia/prod_e_media_bio.html


----------



## spyder (6 Dec 2011)

Cool so it's good stuff?

I had the same media as you did in my 2075.


----------



## John S (6 Dec 2011)

The mech pro can be a bit of a pain as it floats as you remove the trays.


----------



## Alastair (6 Dec 2011)

Looks Like its better than the mech stuff alone and has almost the same surface area as the substrate pro which is a bonus. I just got the floating mech pro stuff when I re added the bio mech. What a pain. Both the bio mech and mech pro are supposed to be superior to the other eheim stuff though. 
I'm getting a 2080 to add to my collection too but that will just be full of alfagrog


----------



## RudeDogg1 (6 Dec 2011)

I use it not noticed it float tho


----------



## Alastair (6 Dec 2011)

Yeah mate the black tubes are terrible if you don't empty the filter first


----------



## RudeDogg1 (6 Dec 2011)

oh i dont use the black stuff


----------



## viktorlantos (6 Dec 2011)

One of our forum member checked many filter material with prof equipments. The media need a well structured surface to be able to do good biological filtration even at super magnification.

The images tell more then my words.

Bio Mech:
http://akvakertesz.hu/viewtopic.php?f=1 ... 120#p44902

biological filter mediums:

Siporax:
http://akvakertesz.hu/viewtopic.php?f=1 ... =80#p42530

Matrix from Seachem:
http://akvakertesz.hu/viewtopic.php?f=1 ... =20#p40641

ADA Bio Rio:
http://akvakertesz.hu/viewtopic.php?f=1 ... 110#p44271

Substrat Pro:
http://akvakertesz.hu/viewtopic.php?f=1 ... =20#p40641

please use google translator as the source is hungarian.

So based on this the Bio Mech is more of a mech filtration and less a biological. But still a good medium to use.


----------



## Alastair (6 Dec 2011)

Thanks viktor. That's some scientific stuff there. I had no idea the media packs specific to the 2078 etc now only come with one trays worth of substrate pro or I'd have ordered separate stuff. How ever like you say Even though it's a mechanical filtration it still has excellent biological properties so will be staying in. For now anyway.im just miffed that it came with so much mechanical media. I have that in my fx5. I wanted 3 trays of coco pops


----------

